# Best VOIP for calling UK landline and OZ (land and mobiles)



## Pan (Dec 14, 2009)

Whats the best OZ voip package that allows "FREE" calls to OZ landlines and mobile phones and UK landlines for a *fixed* monthly price. excluding premium numbers of course.
Cheers


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Why don't you try MediaRingTalk application. It's a PC to Phone application. It allows you to call most of the Mobile and landlines in Oz, UK, USA, CANADA for free.


----------



## Pan (Dec 14, 2009)

Shankar said:


> Why don't you try MediaRingTalk application. It's a PC to Phone application. It allows you to call most of the Mobile and landlines in Oz, UK, USA, CANADA for free.


This is a pay per minute service?


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

*try www.nonoh.net*



Pan said:


> This is a pay per minute service?


try Nonoh | Free calls


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

*other voip services*



Pan said:


> This is a pay per minute service?


You can also use www.webcalldirect.com or Actionvoip | For the cheapest international calls check there rates they are low as 1 cent per minute and even nearly 200 min free call per week.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Try checking out Engin (engin.com.au). They have a fixed price plan that allows Free calls to 8 countries (UK is one them). 



Pan said:


> Whats the best OZ voip package that allows "FREE" calls to OZ landlines and mobile phones and UK landlines for a *fixed* monthly price. excluding premium numbers of course.
> Cheers


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Justvoip | For the cheapest international calls! im using this for many yrs


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

here the comparison of various voip services, for details you can refer the respective sites....

............................................... India Land.................................India Mobile............................ Australia Land...................... Australia Mobile
1	actionvoip.com................INR 0.805 ................................. INR 0.805............................... INR 0.805............................. INR 3.087
2	justvoip.com................... INR 3.221................................. INR 2.819................................ Free.................................... INR 4.362
3	voipbuster.com............... INR 1.611................................. INR 1.208................................. Free.................................... INR 12.013
4	voipcheap.com	................INR 5.034 ............................... INR 5.034................................ Free.................................... INR 10.805
5	nonoh.net........................ INR 2.148 ............................... INR 2.148................................ Free.................................... INR 3.624
6	webcalldirect.com.............INR 1.477 ............................... INR 1.477................................ Free.................................... INR 2.55
7	skype.com........................ AU$ 0.126	............................... AU$ 0.126............................... AU$ 0.031............................. AU$ 0.303


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

skype supposedly is the cheapest?


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

*Skype is the costliest of most of the providers!!*



anj1976 said:


> skype supposedly is the cheapest?


No anj, skype is mostly the costliest comparing to other small voip providers.

actionvoip smees to be the cheapest, till now from what i have compared , i haveen using voip calls from nearly 3-4 yrs now, for calling from uk to india and from europe to india.

actionvoip is nearly 60 paisa (INR) per minute for any landline or mobile in india. even i used it for making calls in india itself (STD) calls when they were earlier at 1Rupees per mite from my mobile, so i used actionvoip (60 paisa per minute) for making std calls to my friends


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh. i wouldnt know, have not used it yet..  still learning


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

if u want to call Australia, Germany, USA and many more then justvoip,voipcheap, voipbuster,nonoh, webcalldirect are cheap and free for land lines..........if u want to call India then actionvoip is cheap, I have listed the price for each provider........but skype is costly


----------



## Pan (Dec 14, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> if u want to call Australia, Germany, USA and many more then justvoip,voipcheap, voipbuster,nonoh, webcalldirect are cheap and free for land lines..........if u want to call India then actionvoip is cheap, I have listed the price for each provider........but skype is costly


Can u use fring to connect to these providers...ie on my mobile??:confused2: Skype allows this?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

gasingh said:


> No anj, skype is mostly the costliest comparing to other small voip providers.
> 
> actionvoip smees to be the cheapest, till now from what i have compared , i haveen using voip calls from nearly 3-4 yrs now, for calling from uk to india and from europe to india.
> 
> actionvoip is nearly 60 paisa (INR) per minute for any landline or mobile in india. even i used it for making calls in india itself (STD) calls when they were earlier at 1Rupees per mite from my mobile, so i used actionvoip (60 paisa per minute) for making std calls to my friends


Thanks all for sharing the information. I used to use icallhere and perfect2call 3-4 years back. I remember using mediaring dialer as well. But now as the market gets floodded with VOIP calling cards offering more and more minutes, most expats use calling cards.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Pan said:


> Can u use fring to connect to these providers...ie on my mobile??:confused2: Skype allows this?


I haven't tried using fring............let u know after trying


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> I haven't tried using fring............let u know after trying


Have tried it.. it's installed on my wife's phone.. more like a gtalk client for mobile.. hunt for wifi and start fringing..


----------



## Pan (Dec 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Have tried it.. it's installed on my wife's phone.. more like a gtalk client for mobile.. hunt for wifi and start fringing..


Can you fring with other VOIP providers besides skype and gtalk?


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

Check out Pennytel they have some cool services including access lines so people can call a number in the uk and get the same cheap rates. Also Australia to UK can be as cheap as 8cents per call (untimed)


----------

